# new to rc crawling



## peebles24 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have had rc racers for years but I have never had a real crawler. I have several racers set up for myself and several more for my almost seven year old son. I hate for him to take out his well built racers and bash with them tires are expensive and he always end up on pavement. I was thinking of getting a crawler for him to bash with but I don't want to buy junk that won't last. I have been looking at the losi night crawler but the plastic four link scares me. What would you guys recommend.

Thank you,
chad p.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Venom Creeper... best bang for the buck and durable as hell too. I used to have one and that thing took a beating... pretty much 8mos. of beating before i ever broke anything.

On Youtube, look up "snwchris" and check out some of the videos of the Creeper in action


----------



## peebles24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for giving me a idea Chris I will look it up and subscribe to you I am Elcaminoman1960 on you tube. I am really hoping to find something reasonably priced considering the fortune I already have in RC stuff. However sometimes paying a little more in the beginning is well worth it in the end.

Chad


----------



## peebles24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chris that thing is sick I subscribed to you and sent you a friend request. The kit is really reasonable also at 115.00 from A main hobbies. Would be really nice if I could find someone to swap me one built with a brushless set up for my sc10 mod that is all RPM upgraded with a excelorin 10.5 and a integy aluminum gearbox filled with a MIP ball diff, and calibers at all four corners. I know I would be taking a beating but I think I would enjoy that as much as my son and I have been racing my 1/8th scale buggy and I have a sc10 that my son runs if I really want to run one. Plus I have a t4 that is built to hell with a castle 6900kv on it that is way more entertaining to run than a sc10.

I miss real rock crawling, I use to have a 76 Toyota Land Cruiser with 9" of lift, 35" tires, lockers front and rear, on board air compressor, GM SM420 tranny swap, all with the stock 3F six cylinder. That thing was a blast, I use to go to the Badlands in Attica Indiana with the TLCA quite a bit.

Chad


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, yea I had fun with it and was a blast to see what that little r/c could climb. Look thru the forsale crawler section here and also on rccrawler.com and you should be able to find one. If your looking for new, check out RPPhobby.com, they used to be listed around $95 or $99 for the roller kit. 

My Creeper was pretty much box stock, other then tires amd I did the Traxxas front & rear drive shafts, since they had better yokes, then the ones that came in the Creeper kit. The locking ring to lock the front and rear is a nice idea, but I JB welded mine in place to keep it locked full time, cause there was times it would come unlocked and would have to slide the bar to lock it in again. There's a whole Creeper section on RCCrawler for ideas as well. Some will tell you yoou need to do the Stage II kit, but you really dont, I didnt do it and you see how well mine crawls and flexes.

Ahh nice on the FJ40. Yea I've got a 97TJ with shaved D60 front and shaved 14B rear, sitting on 42's right now. Stretched wheelbase at 106" with front leafs and 4link rear. I live in NE OH, but I usually go to the Badlands once a year, luv that place for wheeling. I used to live in Wisconsin so went there all the time, since it was shorter travel time.


----------



## peebles24 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the Land cruisers I have had a FJ40 and a 91 FJ80. I will have another one someday and it will be a FJ55. I will look around and see what I can find but my LHS will match most prices and they usually give me a discount because of how much I spend and I do a lot of promoting. I am trying to get them to let me take over their website so can take care of all the racing updates.

Chad


----------



## jbeck8176 (Sep 28, 2010)

I jumped into the Creeper when was into rock crawlers. I put a lot of time and money into it trying to make it as competitive as the losi and the axial. My vote is for the Losi comp crawler. It was the best all around crawler/play vehicle I had before I moved onto short course trucks.


----------



## peebles24 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will look into that but it is rather expensive. My LHS has one on the shelf. I like the looks of it.


----------



## peebles24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chris I can't look in the for sale section there until I have 30 post I have been a member since 06 though. There are definately some @$$holes there but they are everywhere though.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

My Creeper out performed pretty much the Axials & Losi's that I crawled with and didn't cost that much money either, pretty much the right tire set-up and was golden. I ran HB Rovers (white softs) with the NovArk foams from the rccrawling board. They hooked up sweet. 

Other then tires, the only big big expense after that was the DIG unit $60 and just upgraded the Drive shafts with the Traxxas one, since they were dirt cheap and easier to have spares on hand as well.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a Axial Ax-10 and have ran the crap out of it for 2 years and have yet to break anything on it. I have never competed with it just bashed it. I did put the HB rovers on it and those tires are sweet, very grippy.

Jeff


----------



## peebles24 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been told to look into the ax10 more than once but they are expensive which I am trying to avoid.

Chris what is up with the moderators on rc crawler.com. Seriously I will never be able to look at the for sale section I have been on there for 5 years and have a whopping seven post. You have to have 30 post and they delete everything. I have nothing to help a crawler really and everyone flames you for asking a question so if you use the search feature and can't help your fubared.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Gezzz that sucks big time... try just going on there and replying to people posts on paint, tires and in the different sections to see if that helps.

Yea they are wierd over there sometimes


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

On the rccrawler website, you can become a member for $20. This allows full access to the For Sale section without having the required 30 posts.

In the For Sale section, you should be able to find a very capable crawler for a very good price.


----------



## freaksofnature (Dec 30, 2010)

AE Racer said:


> I did put the HB rovers on it and those tires are sweet, very grippy.
> 
> Jeff


ya the rovers are a real good tire so are the sedonas and pit bull rock beasts which are modeled after their 1.1 tires:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbiss (Sep 13, 2011)

i would say check out rccrawler website also tons of great info on all different kinds of crawlers there


----------

